# Hood and Dash Tac??



## silverjess (Jun 15, 2008)

I haven't had the $$ to get the PHS documents, but I'll throw this out there to see if anyone can help. My 1970 GTO has both a hood and a dash tac, I'm guessing the dash one is factory and the hood tac is an added. Or do I have a rare optioned vehicle???


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would imagine that someone added the hood tach......maybe PHS can help.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Or Some One Added The Dash Tach.who Knows With Out The Phs On


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

How nice is the hole that is cut for the hood tach. look from under the hood. I'll bet that was the add on.


----------

